

Indian government threatens action against Facebook and Twitter  - sathishmanohar
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8937943/Indian-government-threatens-action-against-Facebook-and-Twitter.htmlhttp://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8937943/Indian-government-threatens-action-against-Facebook-and-Twitter.html

======
kdevdatta
Correct Link - [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8937943/Indian-
go...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/8937943/Indian-government-
threatens-action-against-Facebook-and-Twitter.html)

------
sathishmanohar
Reposted Here.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3323672>

Sorry Guys!

------
sathishmanohar
Really sorry, I don't see edit or delete links. Shall I repost this?

------
ittan
Please fix the link.

